# Fargo 4/29/14



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Great episode.

How long is this running?

I loved Malvo approaching the blackmailer "could you have picked a smaller closet for us to talk in" (as they were nose to nose in a small dark closet). Malvo's sarcasm and BBT delivery gets me chuckling.

I wonder if more people are upset about the dog getting killed than the people killed? 

And the interplay between the policewoman and a) Lester and then later b)the police guy with his daughter was just spot on.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I am loving the dialog on this show, both what they say and how they say it.

Basically, I like everything about the show.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

I liked how the fake blood-like substance coming out of the shower wasn't a hallucination, for once.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

betts4 said:


> Great episode.
> 
> How long is this running?




> A 10-episode limited series inspired by the film, will follow an all-new "true crime" story.


great show, perfect pace, and good chemistry among the cast - it's my favorite network series at the moment.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Guess the question is why isn't Malvo more stealthy, he just doesn't give a flying f*ck most times. He can't be thinking to intimidate cops all the time.

So he makes the SuperMarket King think he's crazy and then what, have him give him his money cause its cursed?

Love the Lester character. Life is trying to get a bite out of him at every turn and he just gets out of the way!


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I must admit I am developing a small crush on Deputy Molly Solverson - her tenacity is awesome


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm not quite sure why her boss is so determined to protect Lester--unless he's just an idiot. It doesn't seem like they are really friends. But Molly is awesome. I also love her Dad. :up:


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

It's so nice when a series actually meets and even exceeds its hype! Billy Bob should get an Emmy for his performance. The cops daughters helmet hair makes me chuckle every time I see it. Though from the last episode, I'm curious. The Fargo cops home seems more like Brooklyn to me than Minnesota. Does Fargo even have those kind of structures? Is there even a Hasidim community in Fargo? The only place I've ever seen the (ultra annoying when they parade) Mitzvah tanks are in NYC. The high tech office exteriors from the flashback scene last night don't say Fargo to me either, but I've never been.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

squint said:


> I liked how the fake blood-like substance coming out of the shower wasn't a hallucination, for once.


Once the Grocery King realized that he was showering in blood and let out a scream, Malvo was shown smirking by the van and covering up the empty jugs of pig blood from the butcher shop ... so it wasn't supposed to be fake blood.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

getreal said:


> Once the Grocery King realized that he was showering in blood and let out a scream, Malvo was shown smirking by the van and covering up the empty jugs of pig blood from the butcher shop ... so it wasn't supposed to be fake blood.


I don't see how that could work unless the guy was taking a cold shower. If he was taking a hot shower, then the pig blood would have been only coming in on the cold water line (I don't think sending pig blood through a water heater would work), and would be quite diluted (assuming he was using mostly hot water). But it looked like it was pure pig blood coming out of the shower.

And I am pretty sure I saw steam coming off the water before it shifted to deep red.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Maybe he has a tankless heater.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

zordude said:


> Maybe he has a tankless heater.


I expect the blood would gum up if you ran it through one of those. Then it would clog up the nozzles on the shower head, if it did not clog the pipe upstream.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

john4200 said:


> I expect the blood would gum up if you ran it through one of those. Then it would clog up the nozzles on the shower head, if it did not clog the pipe upstream.


You're thinking too much, john. Just drink the Koolaid along with the rest of us. 

Nobody here has questioned the scenes at the beginning where Malvo was pulling the guy by his necktie all the way from his office to the elevator and down to the parkade without the guy twisting around to stand up at any point, or factoring for the coefficient of friction in dragging along the office floor so effortlessly for Malvo, who is probably 145 lbs. compared to the office guy who would probably be closer to 200 lbs.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

john4200 said:


> I don't see how that could work unless the guy was taking a cold shower. If he was taking a hot shower, then the pig blood would have been only coming in on the cold water line (I don't think sending pig blood through a water heater would work), and would be quite diluted (assuming he was using mostly hot water). But it looked like it was pure pig blood coming out of the shower.
> 
> And I am pretty sure I saw steam coming off the water before it shifted to deep red.


You buy and plumb in the "Carrie" pig blood injector from Uncle Fun, of course.

That bastid killed the dog. I want to see him fry. I'm hoping that Lester takes him out.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

getreal said:


> You're thinking too much, john. Just drink the Koolaid along with the rest of us.


I don't like Koolaid. :down:


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

markp99 said:


> I must admit I am developing a small crush on Deputy Molly Solverson - her tenacity is awesome


Me too.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

MikeAndrews said:


> ... I'm hoping that Lester takes him out.


You mean like DATE him? I don't think he likes other boys.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

getreal said:


> You mean like DATE him? I don't think he likes other boys.


 Lester will be playing those guys a tune on his little brother's violin.
Oh. And Molly and are going to be an Gus Grimly item already.

Greta Grimly's haircut is really cute like Natalie Portman as Mathilda in "Leon: The Professional"


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

john4200 said:


> I don't see how that could work unless the guy was taking a cold shower. If he was taking a hot shower, then the pig blood would have been only coming in on the cold water line (I don't think sending pig blood through a water heater would work), and would be quite diluted (assuming he was using mostly hot water). But it looked like it was pure pig blood coming out of the shower.
> 
> And I am pretty sure I saw steam coming off the water before it shifted to deep red.


It was a great scene, don't overthink


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Big Deficit said:


> The high tech office exteriors from the flashback scene last night don't say Fargo to me either, but I've never been.


That scene was supposed to have taken place in St.Paul, MN, which certainly has those types of buildings.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

goblue97 said:


> That scene was supposed to have taken place in St.Paul, MN, which certainly has those types of buildings.


Although St Paul is a much smaller city than Calgary. If you were looking out a window like that, you wouldn't see skyscrapers going off into the distance...you'd see one or two and then smaller buildings.

That's pretty typical when Hollywood does the Twin Cities without actually coming here...most of the cities they use to double for other cities are bigger and more sprawling than Mpls or StP, which both have very compact downtowns.

It was especially noticeable when Revolution had an episode set in Minneapolis (or at least a virtual reality Minneapolis)...the aerial shots were shot here (you could see my condo building in one of them), but the interior shots were filmed in Austin, and you could see a very different-looking city outside the windows.

And I'm not complaining...I understand why they have to do these things. It's just amusing when it's a place that you know well, and the double doesn't really double very well.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

MikeAndrews said:


> Lester will be playing those guys a tune on his little brother's violin.
> Oh. And Molly and are going to be an Gus Grimly item already.
> 
> Greta Grimly's haircut is really cute like Natalie Portman as Mathilda in "Leon: The Professional"


My first thought was Uma Thurman's haircut in Pulp Fiction.










I love The Professional. Leon is one of the great movie characters.










Portman is obviously more of an age appropriate comparison than Thurman.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Just realized where I've seen Lester. He's Bilbo Baggins in the Hobbit!


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Just realized where I've seen Lester. He's Bilbo Baggins in the Hobbit!


Also Watson in the BBC Sherlock series.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

zordude said:


> Also Watson in the BBC Sherlock series.


That's where I know him from. He seems cuter in Sherlock.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> Just realized where I've seen Lester. He's Bilbo Baggins in the Hobbit!





zordude said:


> Also Watson in the BBC Sherlock series.


Arthur Dent in "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" movie.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

markp99 said:


> I must admit I am developing a small crush on Deputy Molly Solverson - her tenacity is awesome


She's from Texas by way of Chicago!

She was having no luck finding work "off stage." There's a LOT of live theater in Chicago. Then the "Fargo" guys saw her audition tape.

Here's an interview with her:
http://voices.suntimes.com/arts-ent...-be-for-chicagos-allison-tolman/#.U0xEosemQ9N

She really is very good in the role. I count little things like how she grimaced when facing the sun and cold and showing she loved her old man out there on the lake.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

I like the dumb-*ss brothers in the background. I hope that's a running thing -- when you see the two of them in the background, get ready! 

"Not again!"


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

MikeAndrews said:


> Ford Prefect in "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" movie.


I think you mean Arthur Dent.

All this is why I'm still finding it incongruous to hear a Minnesota accent coming out of Martin Freeman's mouth.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

gossamer88 said:


> Just realized where I've seen Lester. He's Bilbo Baggins in the Hobbit!


He didn't look familiar at all to me, and I just watched the second Hobbit movie today. I would never have put that together. Thanks.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

Of course his most famous role was Tim from the original Office.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

Do houses in Minnesota or North Dakota really have plastic flap doggie doors? My heating bill is high enough in Michigan with a solid door. I can't imagine having to heat a house with a four foot hole in the door.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

dwatt said:


> Do houses in Minnesota or North Dakota really have plastic flap doggie doors? My heating bill is high enough in Michigan with a solid door. I can't imagine having to heat a house with a four foot hole in the door.


Perhaps they could install a miniature revolving door.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Although St Paul is a much smaller city than Calgary. If you were looking out a window like that, you wouldn't see skyscrapers going off into the distance...you'd see one or two and then smaller buildings.
> 
> That's pretty typical when Hollywood does the Twin Cities without actually coming here...most of the cities they use to double for other cities are bigger and more sprawling than Mpls or StP, which both have very compact downtowns.
> 
> ...


Yep. I find the same thing with The Good Wife, when they do street scenes that are so obviously NYC to me. But since I'm from the area, I recognize it, but someone in Duluth probably wouldn't.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

This show is really becoming must see for me. It's up there with Mad Men and GoT as shows I can't wait to watch each week. I love how they throw in just little bits of inconsequential dialogue when the characters are talking, kind of out of the blue. It gives off that Coen Bros. feel. I think they've captured it well. I also love that the female cop's name is SOLVE-rson. That's like the perfect cop name for this series


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

dwatt said:


> Do houses in Minnesota or North Dakota really have plastic flap doggie doors? My heating bill is high enough in Michigan with a solid door. I can't imagine having to heat a house with a four foot hole in the door.


Mine does. I specifically got the "plastic flap" doogie door because it's the absolute best at insulation.

http://www.moorepet-petdoors.com/MaxSeal-Wall-Mount-Pet-Doors-s/139.htm

I just last week replaced the worn out flaps (for $100+)



john4200 said:


> Perhaps they could install a miniature revolving door.


There are electric doors that open the door ala Star Trek.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

The only thing I don't like about this show is that there are only 7 more to go and it's a one and done season.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> The only thing I don't like about this show is that there are only 7 more to go and it's a one and done season.


Alison was talking "if they get renewed" so we might look for another chapter.

Methinks that they can wrap up one saga and start a new one - vaguely related - in a new season, sorta like "Justified." They can follow Chief Molly or the crew actually in Fargo with some other cops.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yes I suppose it could continue with some new talent and some recurring characters. If the writing and acting remain top notch I'm all in for another season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I believe they've said that it's a True Detective-style show, where each season would be an independent story.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm curious. Has there been any scenes that have taken place in Fargo? I think so far they've all been in Minnesota, mostly Bemidji, plus Duluth and St. Paul. Where was the frozen naked guy kidnapped from? They must have mentioned it when talking about the surveillance video but I missed it.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I believe they've said that it's a True Detective-style show, where each season would be an independent story.


Hopefully they do a better job than American Horror Story has done with that.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

justen_m said:


> I'm curious. Has there been any scenes that have taken place in Fargo? I think so far they've all been in Minnesota, mostly Bemidji, plus Duluth and St. Paul. Where was the frozen naked guy kidnapped from? They must have mentioned it when talking about the surveillance video but I missed it.


Nothing in the Fargo movie took place in Fargo. The TV show at least has the mob being from Fargo.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

MikeAndrews said:


> Nothing in the Fargo movie took place in Frago.


Smart of them not to call the movie "Frago", then.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> Hopefully they do a better job than American Horror Story has done with that.


That would be amazing!

(Considering that AHS is one of my favorite shows, and a couple of notches above Fargo IMO...)


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

What actress plays the wife of the trucking company owner that got killed? She looks familiar but I can't find her character on IMdb.

Thanks,
Gerry


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

Gerryex said:


> What actress plays the wife of the trucking company owner that got killed? She looks familiar but I can't find her character on IMdb.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gerry


Kate Walsh from Private Practice


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

dwatt said:


> Kate Walsh from Private Practice


Of course!! I kind of thought it was her but her hair was different and it threw me off. And of course I take a look again at the IMdb and there she is!!!

Thanks,
Gerry


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

Gerryex said:


> Of course!! I kind of thought it was her but her hair was different and it threw me off.


Everybody looks different as a gold digging ex stripper.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

dwatt said:


> Everybody looks different as a gold digging ex stripper.


She had that vibe all along which is why she is good for the role.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

getreal said:


> You're thinking too much, john. Just drink the Koolaid along with the rest of us.
> 
> Nobody here has questioned the scenes at the beginning where Malvo was pulling the guy by his necktie all the way from his office to the elevator and down to the parkade without the guy twisting around to stand up at any point, or factoring for the coefficient of friction in dragging along the office floor so effortlessly for Malvo, who is probably 145 lbs. compared to the office guy who would probably be closer to 200 lbs.


I wondered why he didn't at least stand up in the elevator.

I would also hope that, were I ever in that situation, that I would say something to the lunatic dragging my co-worker out by the neck tie.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Well, Ereth, that's why you don't live in MN!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ereth said:


> I would also hope that, were I ever in that situation, that I would say something to the lunatic dragging my co-worker out by the neck tie.


If he appeared to be armed, or I thought he might be armed, I would say nothing. But I would quietly call 911 very quickly.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> She's from Texas by way of Chicago!


Yep. Originally from Sugar Land, where I live.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Ereth said:


> I wondered why he didn't at least stand up in the elevator.
> 
> I would also hope that, were I ever in that situation, that I would say something to the lunatic dragging my co-worker out by the neck tie.





john4200 said:


> If he appeared to be armed, or I thought he might be armed, I would say nothing. But I would quietly call 911 very quickly.


Of course the coworkers called the police. They just waited until the lunatic was gone. But by the time the police responded, Malvo and necktie guy (soon to be frozen guy) were gone.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

KyleLC said:


> Yep. Originally from Sugar Land, where I live.


There's a cool Spielberg movie with Sugar Land as a partial setting. The Sugarland Express. It's based on a true story. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072226/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Oh, and as a fellow Texan, you have my deepest sympathy for having to live in the hell hole area known as Houston.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

betts4 said:


> Of course the coworkers called the police. They just waited until the lunatic was gone.


Which is rather pathetic and cowardly. I can easily see not physically confronting a possibly armed man. But being afraid to duck down in a cubicle and quietly call 911 is pathetic.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> There's a cool Spielberg movie with Sugar Land as a partial setting. The Sugarland Express. It's based on a true story. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072226/?ref_=nv_sr_1


Yes, I'm well aware of that movie. It was Spielberg's first theatrical movie (second movie after the made for TV movie "Duel"). "Partial setting" is correct. Not much of it was filmed in the Sugar Land area. And "based on" is an important phrase. The real story was quite different.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

squint said:


> I liked how the fake blood-like substance coming out of the shower wasn't a hallucination, for once.


This. Rarely has a recent show consumed 60+ mins so quickly (BB comes to mind)...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

dwatt said:


> Do houses in Minnesota or North Dakota really have plastic flap doggie doors? My heating bill is high enough in Michigan with a solid door. I can't imagine having to heat a house with a four foot hole in the door.


That's just incredibly naive.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

markp99 said:


> I must admit I am developing a small crush on Deputy Molly Solverson - her tenacity is awesome


Deputy what? deputy police officer? In local law enforcement, "deputy" is a designation used by sheriff's depts, not the police. The only time a police dept would have someone with a deputy title would be deputy chief or deputy commissioner or some other higher ranking position.

Why is a patrol officer investigating multiple murders?

And where is the  Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Apprehension in all of this? Crimes like these and even many lesser crimes are NEVER left to local yokels to investigate.

I don't know if I can watch any more of this ridiculous nonsense


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> Deputy what? deputy police officer? In local law enforcement, "deputy" is a designation used by sheriff's depts, not the police. The only time a police dept would have someone with a deputy title would be deputy chief or deputy commissioner or some other higher ranking position.
> 
> Why is a patrol officer investigating multiple murders?
> 
> ...


Don't let reality get in the way of a good story  If I stopped watching half the shows that screw up NY area stuff, I'd probably have an almost full DVR.

The Good Wife is my favorite drama on broadcast TV, but everytime they show a street scene that is so obviously NY I cringe.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> ...I don't know if I can watch any more of this ridiculous nonsense


Seriously? You ARE kidding....right?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> Seriously? You ARE kidding....right?


Uhm, no.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

As Steveknj said, it's just a story...entertainment...teevee...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> As Steveknj said, it's just a story...entertainment...teevee...


Hard to believe that you've never stopped watching a tv show because you didn't like it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> Hard to believe that you've never stopped watching a tv show because you didn't like it.


But that's not what you said...you went on and on about "...this ridiculous nonsense".

Most, if not all, shows include "ridiculous nonsense". That's part of what makes it television. And, as Steveknj alluded to, we'd hardly be watching anything if that was the criterion for not watching.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> But that's not what you said...you went on and on about "...this ridiculous nonsense".
> 
> Most, if not all, shows include "ridiculous nonsense". That's part of what makes it television. And, as Steveknj alluded to, we'd hardly be watching anything if that was the criterion for not watching.


I do get that things CAN take you out of the story for some people. Not being from Minnesota I can't relate to the things scandia is seeing. Perhaps it's SO over the top that it becomes annoying. That said, I can get past most of that stuff if the story around it is compelling, which I find Fargo. I've always found a lot of aspect about how NJ is portrayed in The Sopranos as over the top and stereotypical. But dayum, those stories were interesting!!! If I let all that stuff get to me, I would have missed out on something I enjoyed.

Scandia, If you don't like it that's fine. We all have stuff we don't enjoy. I guess what we are saying is that if those are the reasons you don't like it, maybe just let them go and enjoy the story and forget it takes place in Minnesota. Much of what is going on could have been set in any small town in the US and tweaked for that setting. 99.9% of us watching could care less which police force has jurisdiction. The point of it is that the lady officer just won't let go of it, not that she shouldn't even be investigating it in the first place.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> But that's not what you said...you went on and on about "...this ridiculous nonsense".


I'm sorry that you were confused and thought that I was enjoying what I called ridiculous nonsense. I think most people understood me to mean that I didn't like it, but I'll try to be more clear in the future.

and I'm still trying to figure out why you think saying (in essence) - sure you think it's crap , but its just a story, entertainment, tv so keep watching it - has any actual merit or makes any sense at all.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I suppose similar to the movies I've seen with painfully butchered Boston accents. I'd probably opt for turning off Fargo for such a flagrant foul.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I do get that things CAN take you out of the story for some people. Not being from Minnesota I can't relate to the things scandia is seeing. Perhaps it's SO over the top that it becomes annoying. That said, I can get past most of that stuff if the story around it is compelling, which I find Fargo. I've always found a lot of aspect about how NJ is portrayed in The Sopranos as over the top and stereotypical. But dayum, those stories were interesting!!! If I let all that stuff get to me, I would have missed out on something I enjoyed.
> 
> Scandia, If you don't like it that's fine. We all have stuff we don't enjoy. I guess what we are saying is that if those are the reasons you don't like it, maybe just let them go and enjoy the story and forget it takes place in Minnesota. Much of what is going on could have been set in any small town in the US and tweaked for that setting. 99.9% of us watching could care less which police force has jurisdiction. The point of it is that the lady officer just won't let go of it, not that she shouldn't even be investigating it in the first place.


Gosh, when you put it that way...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I could care less that it's in Minnesota...it could be in Alberta or the Ukraine for all I care. I find the show's structure to be fascinating and unlike most everything else on TV right now.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> I'm sorry that you were confused and thought that I was enjoying what I called ridiculous nonsense. I think most people understood me to mean that I didn't like it, but I'll try to be more clear in the future.


Oh I certainly understood that you don't like it....it's just that when someone drones on and on about "ridiculous nonsense" they could be talking about almost any show these days


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I could care less that it's in Minnesota...it could be in Alberta or the Ukraine for all I care. I find the show's structure to be fascinating and unlike most everything else on TV right now.


well it IS in Alberta


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

scandia101 said:


> Deputy what? deputy police officer? In local law enforcement, "deputy" is a designation used by sheriff's depts, not the police. The only time a police dept would have someone with a deputy title would be deputy chief or deputy commissioner or some other higher ranking position.


Good thing she works for a sheriff's dept. then, huh?



scandia101 said:


> Why is a patrol officer investigating multiple murders?


She's not supposed to, but she just does even when the new Sheriff told her not to.



scandia101 said:


> And where is the  Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Apprehension in all of this? Crimes like these and even many lesser crimes are NEVER left to local yokels to investigate.


You got me there, didn't even know such a thing existed.

Although looking at their website it says this:
*Death Investigations* - The BCA provides investigative assistance in death investigations upon request by a local law enforcement agency. This service is requested most frequently by agencies without the resources to conduct an investigation of this scale.

So if the local Sheriff doesn't see the need to request their help they won't be there.

Funny though is that they have a regional office in Bemidji.



scandia101 said:


> I don't know if I can watch any more of this ridiculous nonsense


This sounds a little strong though, but apparently it's just not your thing.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

AeneaGames said:


> Good thing she works for a sheriff's dept. then, huh?



Deputy sheriffs wouldn't have shoulder patches that say POLICE (see markp99's pic) and the guy in charge is the Sheriff not the Chief and it certainly doesn't say "CHIEF OF POLICE" on his office door









and the Sheriff's dept does not use cars with the word "POLICE" printed on the side.









so I don't get why you think it's so clear that she works for the sheriff's dept.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

No one here works in law enforcement.

It's fictional.

Go yell at some birds.


----------



## capriz (Aug 4, 2003)

I dug the callback to the movie when BBT throws in a 'Go Bearsss'


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Jesda said:


> No one here works in law enforcement.
> 
> It's fictional.


Now you're just being silly.

It says right at the beginning this is a true story.

Sheesh, can't you read?!?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Jesda said:


> No one here works in law enforcement.
> 
> It's fictional.
> 
> Go yell at some birds.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I remember when Reno 911 was on - they called their department 'Reno Sheriff's Department' (or something like that). We don't have that entity in Reno at all. But I figured it was just a tv show.

When they showed the airport it looked nothing like ours. It looked a lot like the Ontario (S. Ca, not Canada) airport to me. But I figured it was just a tv show.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

sharkster said:


> I remember when Reno 911 was on - they called their department 'Reno Sheriff's Department' (or something like that). We don't have that entity in Reno at all. But I figured it was just a tv show.


The difference is that Reno 911 chose a law enforcement agency and stuck with it. Fargo wants to mix the sheriff's and police depts into one. Fargo makes them look like the sheriff's dept with the brown uniforms and calling them deputies whenever possible to help sell the rural, hick, Barney Fife aspect but slap the word police on everything to give them actual credibility.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

If I can't stand a show, I just don't watch it and also don't complain about it in threads dedicated to the show. But that's just me. It's not worth the time watching something I dislike, and even more of a waste of life monitoring and posting in forum threads of shows I don't like. 

Aw heck, call your Mother ... it's Mother's Day, for gosh sakes! Or take your wife for drinks and get 'er hammered .... oops!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

getreal said:


> If I can't stand a show, I just don't watch it and also don't complain about it in threads dedicated to the show.


But you apparently do complain in the threads about people's posts that you do not like.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

scandia101 said:


> so I don't get why you think it's so clear that she works for the sheriff's dept.


Wow, okay, well ehhh, I actually kinda assumed it was a Sheriff's dept.!

Silly me


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

john4200 said:


> But you apparently do complain in the threads about people's posts that you do not like.


I wasn't complaining. I was just saying. 

For instance, I kept silent here throughout the long and torturously ridiculous posts about how people refer to streets. Ugh!

We all have our methods of enjoying dramatic and humorous works of fiction and fantasy. I don't really expect to convert someone here into viewing things the same way as I do. I, for one, can't deal with the inanity of "Two Broke Girls" for instance, so I stay out of those threads.

Enjoy the show or not, and "have a blessed day".


----------

